
Denmark to build controversial German border fence - retor
https://dw.com/en/denmark-to-build-controversial-german-border-fence/a-45078064
======
patwillson22
this is what happens when trumpism/lead poisoning combines with the worst
elements of dutch racism towards to Germans. What's more is that this fence is
unlikely to serve it's intended purpose, this is because german pigs, much
like their human counterparts are simply too large to be hindered by a simple
1.5 meter fence. I hope that for the sake of western civilization that the
dutch will halt their plans to build a wall and settle for less draconian
polices.

